
HTML5 is for the web, and the mobile web - jaynate
http://www.jaynathan.org/2013/01/html5-is-for-the-web-and-the-mobile-web/
======
sgershik
Good idea here that the logic is more important than the SDK ->
[http://www.netmagazine.com/news/stackmob-backs-html5-and-
nat...](http://www.netmagazine.com/news/stackmob-backs-html5-and-native-
apps-132476)

